# toe nail broke off



## angelic00 (Feb 10, 2007)

My Kass broke his nail off yesterday all that is left is the inside(like vein part)it was a clean break.It doesnt seem to hurt him unless it is touched.I couldnt get a vet appointment till next week what should i do in till he can go? right now it is wrapped with gauze and sprayed with Iodine wound dressing(made for animals).Is this a common thing that happens in dogs?
Thanks in advance any help/suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

There was recently another post along the same lines. You can try wrapping it with vet wrap (the sticky gauze rolls) to keep it clean. As you re-wrap it every day, if your dog will even keep it on, you need to check for signs of infection. If you have any doubts it would be best to see the vet and it may need some antibiotic treatment while it heals.


----------



## AmbientNight (Mar 18, 2008)

Never heard of the whole nail breaking off..... Just keep doing what you are doing until the vet apt... Sorry to hear about this but sounds like you are on the ball. I wouldn't suggest rough play until the vet gets a look at him.


----------



## angelic00 (Feb 10, 2007)

I was looking to see if there was another post and didnt really see any(yet i didnt go through all of them)So far there is no sign of infection,I have been watching really close.I was having problems at first keeping a wrap on him because he loved to pull it off.He walks on 3 legs outside everytime someone walks by he acts like a totally distressed dog but as soon as they pass or he is inside back on 4 legs,Its like he wants the sympathy.
I didnt take him for his walk today and when he is outside he did his "business" then laid beside me waiting for me.


----------



## AmbientNight (Mar 18, 2008)

All you can do is keep it clean till the vet visit..


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

When Femka did this, the vet said to do a beta iodine soak like 3-4 times a day. You need to make it in strength like strong dark tea. I used a mason jar and put her paw in it. Then since this stuff stains, put her paw on a old towel until it dried off. Keeping it open for air helps alot. Protect the paw when they do out- I used a rubber type glove typed around the ankel to keep the dirt out of it- then used the iodine soak when she came in. If its down to the skin area may suggest antiobics to prevent a bone infection. Femkas was broken down to the skin. Her nail did grow back a little bit, but its obviously alot shorter.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

My Rosie girl broke her nail off on her front paw a few months ago the vet said just to watch it and didnt recommend putting anything over it she was fine and it grew back in a couple of weeks with no problems


----------



## angelic00 (Feb 10, 2007)

The problem i am having is when it is airing out he always wants to lick it,i have tried stopping him but he gets really upset.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

But licking it is also cleaning it as well. As long as its not obsessive. Also adds heat for circulation. We just used distraction what we could, but some licking will help clean it. Having it sealed up you are more likely to get it infected as it can not " breathe". Our vet said to leave it open- protecting it when the dog goes out in the yard, but basically open.


----------



## angelic00 (Feb 10, 2007)

It is almost to the point of being obsessive about licking it.I have been only wrapping it for outside time.What signs should i look for infection?like swelling or.... I want to do what is best for him by running him to the E vet if i need to but not sure what i should look for to tell its serious?


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

usually in most cases its not a REAL emergency but if thats what will put you more at comfort then thats what you should do! ROsie licked at hers a few times but nothing obsessive...what borzoimom said is what i think also and what the vet had told us to do with Rosie...give it a few days and if its not any better by Mon. then maybe you should take him...good luck


----------



## JRiegler (Mar 10, 2008)

Does your vet have walk in appointments? Mine has them at the end of the day. You may need to wait quite awhile, until the scheduled appointments have been seen, but you may get in.

If you are truly worried, you could call another vet in your area too.


----------



## angelic00 (Feb 10, 2007)

I live in a small town and dont drive,so i rely on family and friends to drive the 1.5 hours out here to pick me up if i need to go to the E vet thats why i don't want to go if i dont have to.All i really want to know now is what signs to watch for infection?


----------



## AmbientNight (Mar 18, 2008)

redness, swelling, bad smell, funny colors


----------

